# What have I done!?!



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

I F'ed up bigtime guys. I went out Thursday night and got really drunk then ended up doing coke and weed while staying up till eight in the morning. As stupid and shameful as this was, everything was fine until like seven am. Then I had the stupidest idea to take a big fat resin hit, and boom... DP. I thought damn this sucks but it will be gone by the time get up. Well now it's Saturday and it's a little better but still here. For anyone who is inclined to please say a prayer fir me. I can't afford to deal with this again. I have way to many responsibilities to be trapped in this state again. Please pray that this will fade quickly. I'm already implementing recovery strategies and supplements, I just can't afford for this to last. FUCK!!! I know better than to live like this. I've been down this road before and I know where it gets me. Ever since katelyn and I broke up I've been on this stupid path of self destruction and I need to end it. I know what I want for my life and this is not it. I'm making the same damn mistakes that got me into this mess nearly two years ago. Please pray guys. I know god has been trying to get my attention lately. Now he has it completely.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh Tommy. I'm so sorry to hear this!! I know how easy it is to do things that don't make sense when you are trying to deal with pain. I will definitely be praying for recovery for you. Also, I'm here if you need to talk.

Btw, what recovery stratigies are you implimenting?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Tommy,

We all steer off our current path only to rediscover what is really important. Setbacks are stage sets for a comeback, and a big one in your case! Don't forget that. You will prevail just as you've done before, you've been around for too long to let this get the best of you. Stay strong, and keep bettering yourself, the dp will then fall out of place from the equation.

Were here for you just as you have been to us. You're in my thoughts,


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Prayers are with you and I am sure u will be fine. Keep us updated if you did it once I am sure u can do it again!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the support guys. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this man :/.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ValleyGirl said:


> Oh Tommy. I'm so sorry to hear this!! I know how easy it is to do things that don't make sense when you are trying to deal with pain. I will definitely be praying for recovery for you. Also, I'm here if you need to talk.
> 
> Btw, what recovery stratigies are you implimenting?


ACT therapy techniques, breathing techniques, getting out and living like it's not there. Ignoring it. Basically a culmination if things learned from previous experience, the linden method, dpmanual, and overcoming depersonalization. I also recently got a new baddass supp, it's a coenzymated sublingual B complex. It's natural B's in there ready to use form so it hits hard and fast. Also using DMAE. Hopefully it's enough to turn the tables rapidly.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't really believe in god but I still feel like I must post here.

Recovering from DP is probably the best thing that can happen to any of us, please, don't destroy yourself with drugs, just enjoy life as it is without DP and keep it that way.

Anyways, I really hope you didn't fall into this hole again, instead of sending prayers all I can do is advise you not to do anything that might cause a relapse, hope you feel better soon


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Tommy , but its only your own fault :S,

I dont know how it is to recover from dp but i know now if i did i will never touch any drugs again, but thats the thing with humans? we say things and then when we feel so good its like " some weed wouldnt hurt ive done it so many times before" and then you get stuckd in dp again.

Just hope you recover man! you seem to know what works for you ! and got damn , dont ever touch coke and weed and that stuff( even if you feel 150 % recoverd ) if it makes you turn in to dp agian , its not worth it! and i think you know that...

nothing can be worth this feeling......


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Tommy,

You put time and effort into helping me and others here. You have a good head on your shoulders. Guess what, you made a mistake, thats ok because your aware that you made a mistake and and you regret.

I don't have to pray, because i know for a FACT that you will be able to help yourself recover again.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> ACT therapy techniques, breathing techniques, getting out and living like it's not there. Ignoring it. Basically a culmination if things learned from previous experience, the linden method, dpmanual, and overcoming depersonalization. I also recently got a new baddass supp, it's a coenzymated sublingual B complex. It's natural B's in there ready to use form so it hits hard and fast. Also using DMAE. Hopefully it's enough to turn the tables rapidly.


I'm glad to hear it. I think that's the positive thing that this experience teaches us, how to effectively deal with our stress, anxiety, fear, and even periods of dp. We didn't have those tools before and do now and for most of us, these are important lessons that we absolutely needed to learn.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Update time. Doing a lot better now. Took me a bit to get my senses back. I was feeding the fear of dp returning and letting it get to me. I know better than to get sucked into it like that but I was weakened from the drugs and partying. Won't make that mistake again. Thanks for the kind words everyone. I gotta say though. You guys should try the supp I mentioned earlier. Coenzymate B complex sublingual. It really turned the tables for me and helped me to get my head back on straight. I also think I was dehydrated too. So drinking an ass load of water helped for sure. I gotta get my shit together though. I've been partying like a rockstar every weekend for the last two months and it's been very damaging. I'm better than this! I will not get sucked back into this pit again!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Sucks man!

But what im having this thought 'What triggered the DP' ?
Was it the alcohol? the cocaine? the weed? the combination?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am really sorry to hear that Tommy









Being love sick can tear you apart, I also know that, so I won't say that this is your fault. I cut myself when I lost my first big love because I could not stand the pain, this is also a very silly reaction to pain, but people to silly things when they suffer.

I am sure you will get out of this shit again. You are strong man!


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

This proves how much life sucks......
FUCK DP


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

TheStarter said:


> Sucks man!
> 
> But what im having this thought 'What triggered the DP' ?
> Was it the alcohol? the cocaine? the weed? the combination?


It was definitely the resin hit. I was well within my tolerance zone until that one hit and boom, DP switched on. It's all good though, I'm back to normal now. Quite the scare though. Thanks for all the support guys.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> It was definitely the resin hit. I was well within my tolerance zone until that one hit and boom, DP switched on. It's all good though, I'm back to normal now. Quite the scare though. Thanks for all the support guys.


Well, am happy for you, i keep wondering how you manage to beat DP away so quickly lol.

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> It was definitely the resin hit. I was well within my tolerance zone until that one hit and boom, DP switched on. It's all good though, I'm back to normal now. Quite the scare though. Thanks for all the support guys.


Great! Glad you recovered. Definitely a close call.

*Ever since katelyn and I broke up I've been on this stupid path of self destruction and I need to end it. I know what I want for my life and this is not it &#8230; I've been partying like a rockstar every weekend for the last two months and it's been very damaging. I'm better than this! I will not get sucked back into this pit again!*

Among the therapies implemented, have you decided on how to address this problem that started from your breakup?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

TheStarter said:


> Well, am happy for you, i keep wondering how you manage to beat DP away so quickly lol.
> 
> Greetings,
> TheStarter


Because I knew what it was and how to beat it. When I first got it I went five months not knowing what it was, so it gave DP a lot of time to grow strong. This time I pretty much was able to stop it before it got too far. Also the B complex I mentioned above was a great help. Twenty minutes after I took it I could feel like my true self kinda switching back on in flashes. After I took a second one it got stronger and stronger until I was able to grab hold of it and make my confident self more prominent then my DP self.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tommygunz said:


> Because I knew what it was and how to beat it. When I first got it I went five months not knowing what it was, so it gave DP a lot of time to grow strong. This time I pretty much was able to stop it before it got too far. Also the B complex I mentioned above was a great help. Twenty minutes after I took it I could feel like my true self kinda switching back on in flashes. After I took a second one it got stronger and stronger until I was able to grab hold of it and make my confident self more prominent then my DP self.


Man I wish that the suppliments had the same effect on me. It also seems that you are just more tollerable in general of whatever perceptual stuff that might happen. I have ALWAYS hated taking any kind of medication or suppliment that changed how I felt mentally. I didn't even drink for the longest time because I hated the feeling of being drunk. So with dp, any perceptual shift is unbearable to me. For you, you said that you saw it as a good thing. That is was like your brain was trying to find the right channel. For me, I've been in bed for the past 6 weeks because I cannot tollerate how it screws with my perceptions. I've tried taking the choline, inositol, dmae and they all have made me physically sick. I felt like I was going to die.

Anyways, I hope that you will become a pioneer in treating dp and that you will find a cure for us all.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Supplements and vitamins are great when it comes to taking the edge off of depression and anxiety, but i doubt anything out of a bottle will take my DP away... :/.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> Supplements and vitamins are great when it comes to taking the edge off of depression and anxiety, but i doubt anything out of a bottle will take my DP away... :/.


I've swallowed gobs of vitamins and supplements (still do) and got marginal help with DP and DR. Seems to have helped a lot of other things though.

But the DP only responds to emotion work. And the DR requires meds and time.

It seems to depend on the cause, the severity and individuality as for how well these things work for a person.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> I've swallowed gobs of vitamins and supplements (still do) and got marginal help with DP and DR. Seems to have helped a lot of other things though.
> 
> But the DP only responds to emotion work. And the DR requires meds and time.
> 
> It seems to depend on the cause, the severity and individuality as for how well these things work for a person.


I guess you're right. I only take supplements as it helps my other problems around DP. I never actually take them in the hopes of helping my DP, but i guess they do better than bad.


----------

